# Anxiety/IBS Ruining my life



## Aneurin Starr (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi, sorry for my long story but I really need help. I'm 16 (17 in a couple months), I live in a not heavily populated province of Canada and I've been looking for a support group for IBS in my area with no results. There's a Crohn's and colitis group in my city but they won't take someone with IBS. I was planning on signing up for a camp for children and teens with IBD called Camp Got2Go but they rejected me too. It makes me feel really left out and like they're saying my illness isn't important enough to get help. I'm struggling with school really badly, too, I had to drop out of high school last semester because I wasn't able to be in classes and got too far behind. I tried to go back this semester but it was still too hard for me to go back so I got stuck doing online classes, which are way harder to do and are causing me most of my stress. Half the time I'm still feeling sick, like I'm going to throw up, and the other half I'm extremely uncomfortable, and I'm not sure why I'm uncomfortable. It might be anxiety but I'm not sure. My anxiety has gotten really bad since I got diagnosed, and it's like I can't do anything without almost having a panic attack. It's almost worse to be uncomfortable because it ruins my focus. I can't do anything for very long at all without getting up and pacing. The doctors that I go to have given up on me, and the closest GI doctor is a seven hour drive away. I can't move up to regular care from pediatrics until my birthday in a couple of months, and then I'll be on a wait list for more doctors for months again, and I'm not looking forward to that. I need to be seen regularly, and I know that, but the healthcare system where I live is horrible. Canadian healthcare may be free but it has not helped me at all. I hope the doctors I get when I move up to adult care will be better, so they at least they won't just tell me to live with it and get used to being in pain all of the time. My doctors that I have now tried lots of antidepressants which didn't touch my pain at all, but they never tried any of the drugs that are listed to help with IBS. I got the drug buscopan over the counter, which has helped my pain quite a bit, but I'm not supposed to take it everyday, just as needed. My illness has taken over my life, it took everything from me including my education. I barely leave my house and no one from school sees me anymore. It's made me depressed but I'm scared of going back on the antidepressants. I'm going to try the FODMAP diet soon to see if that helps but otherwise I'm not sure what else there is to do, since I tried peppermint oil with no changes AND my doctors don't seem to think any pill will help me.

I just feel really alone and it feels like nothing will ever get better. It feels like my life is over, like I'll never amount to anything in my life or do anything. My doctors have told me I'm hopeless and I believe them. I hope some of you who see this will be able to talk to me, as I think it would really help to talk to some people who understand what it's like to go through having IBS.


----------



## smile4lina (Mar 5, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear that you are going through so much pain. It's not fair and I wish I had a magic wand to make everything okay. I have no answers for you. But just wanted to let you know I read your post and am sad for you. I have a 7 yr old boy who is in pain everyday and I feel like there is nothing I can do for him either. When I registered for this account, I saw over 100 different things you can try from antidepressants, to yoga, to deep breathing, and many more. Maybe one of those things will bring you some relief. Wishing you the best of doctors.


----------



## loli12 (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm 17 and cant even imagine, i live in usa and healthcare here sucks too. if u need someone to talk to you could send me a message ^.^


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for telling your story. Keep looking for answers and things that help you. That's exactly what I am doing.


----------



## Ctaseff (Apr 26, 2015)

im 17 years old and have been dealing with IBS for 7 months now. i completely understand the school thing and how u had to drop out, really sorry to hear that. ucky fro me i graduated before all of this started, but now i cant work or study because of IBS and no one understands except for people like you. its nice to finally find people that inderstand. hope all goes well for you


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Well, I also understand. I had to quit my job. Sometimes these mysterious "syndromes" can be disabling.


----------



## hope&faith78 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi! I was moved while reading your story it was like I was reading my son's story. My. son who is 15 can relate to it all. You are not alone. He has been going through this for about 3 years now and test and doctors can't seem to pin point what it is. We as a family are believers in God I know that he can turn any situation around if we believe and have faith. Prayer is a powerful thing. I want you to know you are not alone in this you have a family on this side that will be praying for your healing. I have a name of a medicine that he's taken that helps him for pain maybe you can see if are able to find it in Canada. Hyoscyamine sulfur.Take care of yourself and God bless you..


----------



## OkayThen (Sep 6, 2015)

I am thinking of doing virtual schooling next year. My teachers arn't very supportive nor understanding of my IBS-C.


----------

